# WKORV North vs. South?



## SGandMT (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello!

We are new to this game - just purchased our first share at Kierland via resale (thanks to everyone on TUG for saving me from buying a developer unit!). We want to book Maui in October and was wondering if anyone had any advice on whether we should book in the original development or the North property?  We would be booking a 2 bdrm. Any other advice on best buildings, floors, views etc would be much appreciated. We have never stayed here.

Thanks!
-Scott


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Scott - North and South are different phases that share all the exterior amenities.

Here is a detailed comparison - North vs South

They are very similar, but two differences that may be important are:
1)  Most south studios have no lanais
2)  North villas have no ovens

You will not be allowed to make a detailed location request - the resort doesn't permit it.  I'd request: 

1) not to be in Bldg. 4 (adjacent to the highway) and 
2) a high floor.

When you make the Staroption Exchange, put your request in then, and then about 2 weeks before check-in Fax it to the resort again.  They will not disclose your location until you check-in.

Just to be sure you know, you can request the exchange at 8 mos. out, by calling at 8:59 a.m.  Since view is partially based on how early you make your ressie, you should make it as early as possible.

Aerial view of resort - 
http://www.wizardpub.com/maui/mrwestinkaanapaliocean.html


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 11, 2011)

There are a number of existing threads comparing WKORV and WKORVN, but if you are using StarOptions from Kierland to get there (as I sometimes do), it is simple.

Reserve at North.  Some of the island view rooms at South have the Dreaded Parking Lot View (and as a StarOption exchanger, you must expect the worst).  South has a number of rooms with poor views; North has relatively fewer.

You avoid that worst case scenario by reserving at North.


----------



## SGandMT (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks to you both. This is very helpful and much appreciated!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2011)

One more thing - with young children, I prefer the floorplan on the North side, because it's easier to go from the studio to the 1 bdm.  

For 2 couples, I prefer the South Villas for more privacy between the units.  

On the south side, you have to go through a foyer to go between the studio and 1 bdm.  The north side has an internal door between the 1 bdm. and the studio.  

On the south side, owners have reported that children have trouble opening the heavy door to the foyer and can get stuck in the foyer.  Or even leave the unit, because you can't see them in the foyer.

If you don't have young children - it won't be an issue.  

South-
http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/westin_kaanapali_ocean_resort_villas/twobedroom_lockoff.jsp

North-
http://www.starwoodvacationownershi...an_resort_villas_north/twobedroom_lockoff.jsp


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmmmm - can anyone see the floor plans I posted above?


----------



## SGandMT (Feb 11, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Hmmmm - can anyone see the floor plans I posted above?



Nope - can't see them

We do have two young children, though, so it sounds as if we should go with North. I was just trying to track down the floor plan for North online, so you saved me the hassle!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2011)

Images aren't posting for some reason - I will post the link instead.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2011)

SGandMT said:


> Nope - can't see them
> 
> We do have two young children, though, so it sounds as if we should go with North. I was just trying to track down the floor plan for North online, so you saved me the hassle!



We have lots of info. about Starwood resorts (including floor plans) in Starwood Owner Resources at the top of the forum.

Some people report that they take heavy rubber door stops and wedge them firmly under the doors to keep the doors to the foyer open.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 11, 2011)

I've stayed in both and I agree with Denise. With small children the North is better because of the foyer & entry doors. 

Also, there is a pirate ship between the 2 properties that young children love. We were close to that and my friend's grandson was thrilled. Of course you can use the all the pools and the pirate ship whether you are in the North or South.


----------



## Bee (Feb 11, 2011)

Denise,

I can see floorplans well.

Bee


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 12, 2011)

I can see the floorplans for both the north & south. They indicate the units at the south are larger (1,400 sq. feet) than the north (1,230 sq. feet). I didn't notice this when I stayed at the north property, but we only had 3 adults & 2 very young children that trip. So we didn't need a ton of room. 

From what I recall the living area isn't as large in the north units? Maybe the bedrooms are a little smaller as well?  

I often take the shuttle to Lahaina or Whalers Village. The south property is a little more convenient for the shuttle with the pick-up location right by the tennis courts.

Both units are very nice. I'm always thrilled to get an exchange into either property.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2011)

It's a little deceiving, because the sq. footage on the south side includes the foyer, which is kind of wasted space, although some people use it for beach equipment to avoid dragging sand into the unit.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 12, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> It's a little deceiving, because the sq. footage on the south side includes the foyer, which is kind of wasted space, although some people use it for beach equipment to avoid dragging sand into the unit.



That makes sense Denise. Now I understand why the units seemed close to the same size. 

I didn't mind the foyer entrance but we only had adults in our party and we had the full 2 bedroom. It could be a problem if you only had a 1 bedroom or studio and the people sharing your foyer made a lot of noise coming and going.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> That makes sense Denise. Now I understand why the units seemed close to the same size.
> 
> I didn't mind the foyer entrance but we only had adults in our party and we had the full 2 bedroom. It could be a problem if you only had a 1 bedroom or studio and the people sharing your foyer made a lot of noise coming and going.



It can be annoying - it also funnels smells into your unit.  We once were in that situation with a family that was cooking the most horrible smelling fish every day!  We would hold our breath in the foyer and shut the door quickly, but the smells still wafted into our side of the 2 bdm.!


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 12, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> It can be annoying - it also funnels smells into your unit.  We once were in that situation with a family that was cooking the most horrible smelling fish every day!  We would hold our breath in the foyer and shut the door quickly, but the smells still wafted into our side of the 2 bdm.!



I hadn't considered the problem with cooking & odors! That doesn't sound like a pleasant experience. 

But I guess this could happen with many lock-offs. Marriott, Westin and many others have a door connecting the 1 bedroom & studio. So you just have to hope the people next door won't be cooking a smelly fish dinner or other offensive meals. 

It's still Maui, beautiful & paradise. I'll put up with cooking smells any day to spend a week in that beautiful location.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2011)

We were there for 2 weeks, and as luck would have it, we were placed in their stinky unit the next week, but house keeping did some extra cleaning and brought in some kind of machine and the smell cleared up in a couple of days.


----------



## gregb (Feb 13, 2011)

Denise,

In your first post (#2) you referenced the KOR KORN comparison on the sticky.  I took a look at that and found at least one incorrect item.  It states that the studio of KORN has a queen bed.  That is incorrect.  As with the one bedroom side, the studio on KORN has a King bed.  It also states that the lanai's on the south 1BR are bigger than on the north.  Looking at them, they appear to be the same size.

It almost seems that the information about KORN was based on pre-occupancy brochures, rather than actually visiting the units.  It seem to need a little touching up.

Can you make the corrections to the referenced message?

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2011)

The writer of that post is a regular here, so I will ask her if she wants to.


----------



## SGandMT (Feb 14, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Scott - North and South are different phases that share all the exterior amenities.
> 
> Here is a detailed comparison - North vs South
> 
> ...



Just booked today and they wouldn't take even the most general of preference requests. What a crappy policy!    Was told they determine it on a 1st come 1st served basis at time of check-in only. We're arriving on a Friday - do you happen to know if that is a better or worse day to arrive?  Any other tricks for getting a nice unit? I see your suggestion to fax a request, but they made it sound as if it wouldn't matter.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 14, 2011)

Did you get North or South?


----------



## PamMo (Feb 14, 2011)

We stayed in both North and South last year - and ended up buying both because we like certain things about each. We actually like the South living space better than North, especially when our kids are with us. It does have more space - and we use the oven to bake cookies for the children (it helps with nap time!). The rectangular dining table in South easily sat all 7 of us vs the small round table that seats 4 in North. The entry hall in South is a great space for storing beach chairs, boogie boards, snorkel gear, etc. Also, we always had 2 kings in both N and S units.

Unless you get the dreaded Bldg 4 parking lot view, you can't go wrong with WKORV or WKORVN. Heck, I'd prefer a parking lot view in Maui over slogging through snow here in the midwest any day!


----------



## SGandMT (Feb 15, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Did you get North or South?



We got North


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2011)

SGandMT said:


> We got North



I would go to mystarcentral.com and use the function there to add a request to your Ressie and ask for a high floor - close to the ocean.

You will get an automated response back - print both out and take with you to resort check-in.

2 weeks before, I'd send a FAX directly to the resort, requesting same - take copy of FAX with you.


----------



## SGandMT (Feb 16, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I would go to mystarcentral.com and use the function there to add a request to your Ressie and ask for a high floor - close to the ocean.
> 
> You will get an automated response back - print both out and take with you to resort check-in.
> 
> 2 weeks before, I'd send a FAX directly to the resort, requesting same - take copy of FAX with you.



Thanks, Denise. Much appreciated!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 20, 2011)

SGandMT said:


> Just booked today and they wouldn't take even the most general of preference requests. What a crappy policy!    Was told they determine it on a 1st come 1st served basis at time of check-in only. We're arriving on a Friday - do you happen to know if that is a better or worse day to arrive?  Any other tricks for getting a nice unit? I see your suggestion to fax a request, but they made it sound as if it wouldn't matter.



I just booked my OF for 2012.  *The reservationist asked me* what room assignment preferences I had.

Having read a number of threads saying that room preferences were no longer being taken I was momentarily stunned; I quickly composed myself and said "High floor?".  My request was duly noted; we will see if it makes any difference (I called at 9:00 EST exactly twelve months in advance;* that* should make a difference).


----------

